# thinking about adding new spoiler with VX taillights



## jrey408 (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a torrid red 06 GTO. I'm thinking about putting VX taillights and maybe one of those lip spoilers like the DMS or JHP ones... does anyone have pics of their gto with the same color and taillights/spoiler? maybe a spoiler deleted gto with vx taillights. I just want to get an idea of how it would look. other suggestions would be appreciated too


----------

